# Hiking alone



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Sept 20, 2008. Too many things happened to me lately....I need to find a place to cool down & getting close with the nature world created By God. I was alone in the jungle not far from my home.

The jungle of Borneo (Location: southern part of Matang)










Sun fern (_Dipteris conjugata_)










Alone in the jungle....










The dirt road.










The forest canopy:


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

We all need some time alone, away from the stress of everyday life. I really like the sun fern pics.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

trenac said:


> We all need some time alone, away from the stress of everyday life. I really like the sun fern pics.


Thanks.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics Mike. Hope I get a chance to visit Borneo soon.

Bhushan


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for sharing Mike! I totally understand your feelings there.


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone for viewing my photos.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

I totally envy you. I have to visit my parents sometime in Malaysia and hop over to check these places out. First, I have to visit my parents in Malaysia. Never been there since my parents moved there.

regards,
Ravi


----------



## junglemike (Aug 3, 2007)

gravy9 said:


> I totally envy you. I have to visit my parents sometime in Malaysia and hop over to check these places out. First, I have to visit my parents in Malaysia. Never been there since my parents moved there.
> 
> regards,
> Ravi


Hi Ravi, are you parents Malaysians? Which city do they live in Malaysia?


----------

